
WinDIY – HAWT Wind Turbine - atomlib
https://hackaday.io/project/172328-windiy-hawt-wind-turbine/details
======
kumarvvr
While 3D printing allows for interesting experiments, such designs form only a
preliminary part of the whole product process.

For example, reliability, flexing of blades, etc require scale models with
similar materials. Blade dynamics, forces on blades, bearing design and
sizing, etc, cannot be scaled up across materials.

However, an awesome project and an excellent educational tool.

In the future, 3D printing labs across the world, will hopefully provide a
fertile ground for a new generation of multi-disciplinary engineers and I wish
the lines between mechanical, electrical and other areas of engineering blur
enough to make a new generation of technology.

------
ClumsyPilot
I am very interested in Solar but only have a cursory understanding of wind
power. I would love to see some tests and numbers, like how much power can
this get you, can it withstand serious wind, some more introduction for
clueless people like me so we can appreciate it fully.

Like if I wanted to replicate this, what would it cost me, as the most rough
estimate?

Also do you recon some parts, like blades, could be better served with
traditionally manufactured parts, like carved out of a single piece of wood
and basically hand-carved? Or does this not make much sence?

